

Show HN: Dictate Me – Make Computers Notate What You Sing - roaringsheep
http://dictateme.songminseonk.com

======
jbarrow
This is a really neat application! Since seeing the fourier image analysis on
HN a couple days ago, I've been looking into in-browser DSP.

On my laptop it felt pretty responsive, but I notice that you have a
disclaimer not to sing a note faster than 80bpm. Is that a limitation of
browser processing power?

Also, I'm curious what you thought of VexFlow? Were there any drawbacks you
noted when using it to render notes, and did it play well with angular?

~~~
roaringsheep
It is because the application will start skipping notes if you start singing
faster- I have aggressively filtered entered frequencies which made the
dictation speed a bit slower. VexFlow's notation is a little handful to say
the least, I had to tweak it a lot to make it work for me.

~~~
jtheory
Cool, great work! Please do post your changes back to the main project,
assuming most of them will be generally useful to VexFlow -- 0xfe/Mohit seems
quite active and good about responding to pull requests.

------
zoba
It seems like it has promise, and is a neat idea, though the accuracy seems
like it needs a lot of work.

I started off by whistling, then humming, then singing (da da da...) the theme
from 1812 Overture and it never got close for me. I also sang a scale and it
was not close there either.

I will say though: if this worked well, I would use it a lot! A lot of times I
have melodies in my head that I find hard to transcribe, so, this would be
great!

------
cevn
Forgive my ignorance - is it possible to make this work for chords (ie play a
piano and have it transcribe)? Or does that already exist somewhere and I
didn't know? Because I would love to have something like that - play piano,
and have an application transcribe what you're playing, perhaps automatically
detecting key and meter.

~~~
adrianh
What you've described is a Very Hard problem. :) Dozens of researchers around
the world are trying to tackle it, with varying results.

Piano is actually one of the easier instruments to automatically transcribe,
in part because the notes decay in a predictable way and there's (generally!)
no vibrato or changes in tone once a note has been struck. Unlike, say, a
clarinet or a guitar, where pitches can be bent after the initial note onset.

Context: I run Soundslice
([http://www.soundslice.com/](http://www.soundslice.com/)), an interactive
sheet-music site, and I've investigated this deeply over the last few years.

------
sitkack
Too bad, singing was the only thing that could get past the NSA's automatic
transcription service.

------
dmritard96
pretty cool. there are a handful of similar things that people were working on
like this while in school
[http://music.cs.northwestern.edu/](http://music.cs.northwestern.edu/)

------
bitJericho
Very cool!

